# TiVoToGo Audio Sync Issues



## michman (Jan 27, 2008)

I've seen some very old posting here about this issue but nothing really recent. Can anyone help me with my audio sync problems?

When I transfer TiVo recordings to my iPad through TiVo Desktop the audio is almost always messed up. The recording will play properly at first but the further I get into an eppisode the more off the audio and video are. Sometimes by the end of a 1 hour program the audio can be off sync with the video by more the 5 to 10 seconds. 

Can anyone help?


----------



## Phantom Gremlin (Jun 20, 2002)

I have transcoded a number of TiVo recordings to my iPad. I don't use TiVo Desktop. I use kmttg to download to my Mac, then I use Handbrake to target the iPad.

With Handbrake my audio stays in sync, but that's just my programs; perhaps yours would have problems? Doesn't hurt to try.

At any rate, I think you need to ditch TiVo Desktop and try using one of the other workflows discussed regularly in this forum.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

You should give the trial of VideoReDo TVSuite v4 a go. It can open TiVo files, edit them and save to iPad format while maintaining perfect sync.

Dan


----------



## Phantom Gremlin (Jun 20, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> You should give the trial of VideoReDo TVSuite v4 a go. It can open TiVo files, edit them and save to iPad format while maintaining perfect sync.


How does the transcoding to iPad format using VideoReDo compare vs free software Handbrake in
a) size?
b) quality?

I realize those are "loaded" questions, since Handbrake is very tunable. But it would be useful to get a general idea of which to use to transcode.

If Handbrake is "just as good" for transcoding, then the value of VideoReDo is only for editing. While that's no small task, it still diminishes the value proposition.

My bigger problem is that VideoReDo isn't for OS X. So I'd have to go the whole VMware route. A lot of effort, since nothing else I currently do requires Windows.


----------



## DTxAg (Jun 25, 2011)

Dan203 said:


> You should give the trial of VideoReDo TVSuite v4 a go. It can open TiVo files, edit them and save to iPad format while maintaining perfect sync.
> 
> Dan


I second this. VideoReDo TVSuite v4 is an awesome program.


----------



## sarcilla (Dec 8, 2008)

Lots of good things have been said about VideoReDo. Can it be set up to automatically download from the Tivo, convert to 1280x720 h.264 mp4 files, delete the original, and place the output file somewhere on a mapped NAS drive? I would love to have things that automated and am disappointed that the Tivo Desktop Conversion process doesn't do a better job.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

sarcilla said:


> Lots of good things have been said about VideoReDo. Can it be set up to automatically download from the Tivo, convert to 1280x720 h.264 mp4 files, delete the original, and place the output file somewhere on a mapped NAS drive? I would love to have things that automated and am disappointed that the Tivo Desktop Conversion process doesn't do a better job.


I would use Desktop or kmttg to auto-transfer the shows to your PC, and use the VideoReDo Autoprocessor Program to handle the rest. VAP is available on the VRD site.


----------



## nhaigh (Jul 16, 2001)

I also see the same issue with audio going out of sync with TiVo desktop. I do a lot of travelling and consequently transfer a lot of TV to my iPad. 

I think it is because TiVo stores the video and audio separately and TiVo Descktop merges them when moving the program to the PC. If the video stream corrupts (seen by pixilation) it does not account for it and the sync issue occurs. The worse the corruption the worse the sync issue.

As mentioned before I use VideoRedo to fix the sync problem as it has a "Quickstream fix" tool that runs through the video file and fizes these problems for you. It only takes a couple of minutes to fix up a two hour video. I then use the TiVo desktop to convert to iPad format and load into iTunes.

I tend to transfer programs as batches over the weekend and this tool has a batch function so you can set it up to run for say ten programs and then get the desktop to queue up all the conversions.


----------



## Sumo Joel (Apr 17, 2012)

Hey Mich Man,

I recently upgraded to Tivo Desktop To Go for $24.95, and I've also encountered this audio sync problem. The video and audio are initially in sync, but at some point in the recording, it gets out of sync. I eventually called Tivo Technical Support, and the representative's solution/suggestion was to completely uninstall the application, then reinstall.

However, it's not a straight uninstall -- there is some Tivo Desktop Cleaner software that he suggested we use to completely remove. [I can't link yet as a new board user, but search for "Tivo Desktop Cleaner" on the Tivo site.] I have been too busy to try this yet myself, and I probably will, but I don't have a lot of hope. If that doesn't work, I may try the VideoReDo software instead, and try for better results.


----------

